# Tor Project: Anonymity online



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

*



Tor: Overview

Click to expand...

*


> *Topics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.torproject.org/about/overview.html.en


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Can Tor work on Mac?


----------



## Oryx (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been using Tor for close to two years now and it's great but a few months ago I went to torproject.org to get the latest version (compatible with Firefox 4) and the browser keeps telling me that the website I'm attempting to reach has an "Invalid Server Certificate" which apparently means an attacker could be impersonating torproject.

and then I found this blog post about a recent attack on a certification authority during which the attacker succeeded in acquiring nine certificates allowing it to impersonate a number of websites, one of which was addons.mozilla.org.

I don't really understand much of this but I decided not to update and to go back to using the old version. I also stopped using it for anything that I really care about keeping secret from my ISP.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I2P - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

roxy said:


> I've been using Tor for close to two years now and it's great but a few months ago I went to torproject.org to get the latest version (compatible with Firefox 4) and the browser keeps telling me that the website I'm attempting to reach has an "Invalid Server Certificate" which apparently means an attacker could be impersonating torproject.
> 
> and then I found this blog post about a recent attack on a certification authority during which the attacker succeeded in acquiring nine certificates allowing it to impersonate a number of websites, one of which was addons.mozilla.org.
> 
> I don't really understand much of this but I decided not to update and to go back to using the old version. I also stopped using it for anything that I really care about keeping secret from my ISP.


Wow, this is pretty far over my head. I get the gist of it all as I've had to work with SSL certificates in some ways with the servers I deal with, but man I wish I knew more now. This looks like a very serious problem for every single person on the net.

From what I gathered from this long excruciating read is that the Tor Project is giving this error in certain browsers because of this security flaw, but I don't understand why it's still happening. Shouldn't this have been fixed? I can't open it in Chrome(latest), but FF3.6.13(work computer, unable to update) works fine.


----------



## Decay153 (Dec 31, 2009)

Now what do you guys think about onion routing?
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/.onion



> Onion- websites are often used for distribution of child pornography as the consumers of such illegal material seek anonymity[1].
> The "onion" name refers to onion routing, the technique used by Tor to achieve a degree of anonymity.


The pseudo-top level domain ".onion" that you can access only through the proxy?
It's practically the center of the anonymity community there, but also a big place for illegal activity. Though it's not all illegal, it's a pretty ridiculous directory. Wikileaks, Anonymous and other half-illegal organizations gather their people there. But it can also be used to discuss protests or whatever else.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

_leathers it with his pc fixer up hammer_


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

using tor to visit 4chan was a fun exp - first and last time i will be told that my IP has been blocked due to cp. >.>
seems lots of perverts already tried tor out good and proper over there, before i ever used it. nice job.


----------

